# Ohio juice



## tmmii (Apr 7, 2014)

I know there's a lot of ohio people on here, just want to post up a recent experience. 

My normal juice place didn't have any grapes this spring and I was calling around to different places. One if them was gentile juice in north royalton. After talking to Vince for a bit last Monday I decided to buy everything from him. We made a road trip out of it, 2 hours to downtown Cleveland, room at the ritz carlton and dinner at naughty mermaid. 

Arriving Saturday morning we felt like family, were able to ask a ton of questions, sample a bunch, and learn a lot on the how's and whys. 

After getting home I got a text from Vince just making sure we made it home ok. Every question I've had since then he has gotten right back to me on text or calls. 

The buckets are going strong, and were the fullest buckets I've ever had. He said he gets them topped off and pays extra, and has to get one less pallet on the truck because of the weight. 

The service that is offered will make sure we head back this fall, and I already have a list going from some we were able to try. If anyone in Columbus has an order in September, let me know, I'll bring it back for you. 







Couple pictures, first is the girlfriend at dinner the night before, second is a side of Vince's fridge, really needed panoramic for a good shot haha. 

www.gentilejuice.com


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cintipam (Apr 7, 2014)

tmmii, thanks for sharing your experience. I won't be able to pick up my buckets for a couple weeks yet, and already I wish I had ordered a couple more.

Pam in cinti


----------



## tmmii (Apr 7, 2014)

He has plenty more, I really didn't do a preorder, and was fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vgent (Apr 12, 2014)

Difference between our juice buckets and the competitors ours (Bello Chilean) are well filled while the competitors is way less....you get what you pay for in this case you are paying for air.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 12, 2014)

We got the Bella Chilean juice from Luva Bella again this year. Six buckets, just racked to secondary. I was very pleased with the Chilean juice last year, so this was a no-brainer. I'm glad to hear that customer service was the best from your source. That is a definate plus.

Having a cute girlfriend helps, too.


----------



## tmmii (Apr 13, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> We got the Bella Chilean juice from Luva Bella again this year. Six buckets, just racked to secondary. I was very pleased with the Chilean juice last year, so this was a no-brainer. I'm glad to hear that customer service was the best from your source. That is a definate plus.
> 
> Having a cute girlfriend helps, too.




Agreed. And again, fullest buckets I've ever had. 

She enjoyed the trip and her tab at the hotel bar, $21 dollar glasses of champagne add up quick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 14, 2014)

We also got Bella Chilean juice from Luva Bella again this year - approx 415 buckets this year ! The Ph was right on !


----------



## vgent (Apr 14, 2014)

Update
36 hours opening after 7am 4/14/14 Bello Chilean starts fermentation no signs of life yet on the competition juice both at 70F


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got back from the annual pilgrimage to L'uve Bella Youngstown for the spring batch of Chillean juice. Rocky and I filled the truck!!!!! now th efun starts 

TMMII cute picture of the girlfriend but the BEER has to go! 

Also, Joe Macurio here in Columbus carries the Mosto Bello, from L'uva Bella in the fall. GREAT stuff. saves the drive to the great white north


----------



## tmmii (Apr 16, 2014)

Haha yeah we stick to beer a lot of the time.

She still hasn't noticed the new bucket, I was told no more wine this year and steve offered to grab me some on their trip yesterday, I caved to the pier pressure and got one more. I need to bottle some real quick and hide the next one in a Carboy! 

Thanks for picking that up and checking that Chardonnay again steve, I owe you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2014)

As Steve said above, we made our trek to Lowellville yesterday and I got everything into fermenters. See Pics and my image of my computer screen for what I am making. Had a great trip as always with Steve. This should keep me off the street until fall, with maybe a couple of kits thrown in! OG's were all in the 1.094-1.097 range. I may cut the Pinot Grigio back to 1.090. I added grape packs to all the reds except the Sangiovese.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 16, 2014)

tmmii said:


> Haha yeah we stick to beer a lot of the time.
> 
> She still hasn't noticed the new bucket, I was told no more wine this year and steve offered to grab me some on their trip yesterday, I caved to the pier pressure and got one more. I need to bottle some real quick and hide the next one in a Carboy!
> 
> ...



That is soo true !!
I had to have a friend purchase and start the process till I can free up some space in the wine making room - 
You can never have too much wine !!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Rocky, you rock! I'm not a fan of spouts on fermenters but your set up speaks for itself. I like how you have everything documented on your computer in case you forget where you put it. I suppose when I get that old I'll have to think about doing that.


----------



## vgent (Apr 16, 2014)

It's never too much wine....it's an abundance of wine


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 16, 2014)

The trick is make what the "Significant Other" likes . then you start throwing in what you like. Now your hobby saves money and is a "NO BRAINER" 

THAT IS HOW YOU DO IT::::


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 16, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> That is soo true !!
> I had to have a friend purchase and start the process till I can free up some space in the wine making room -
> You can never have too much wine !!!!



I have that dilemma now! I have 14 carboys working and only 4 that can be bottles. I just came home with 8 buckets!!! UF DA! What will I do???


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 16, 2014)

shoebiedoo said:


> I have that dilemma now! I have 14 carboys working and only 4 that can be bottles. I just came home with 8 buckets!!! UF DA! What will I do???



do like what I did - ferment it at a friends house till a couple are ready to bottle and swap out the carboys - then there are still 14 in the room - correct ??

I just counted - I have 19 carboys at my house at the present and at least 4 more at a friends place - I think I need more friends -LOL


----------



## jhawk (Apr 17, 2014)

Rocky said:


> As Steve said above, we made our trek to Lowellville yesterday and I got everything into fermenters. See Pics and my image of my computer screen for what I am making. Had a great trip as always with Steve. This should keep me off the street until fall, with maybe a couple of kits thrown in! OG's were all in the 1.094-1.097 range. I may cut the Pinot Grigio back to 1.090. I added grape packs to all the reds except the Sangiovese.




Rocky
How did you come up with the Super Tuscan have you done that blend in the pass. It sounds quite interesting in a glass. How were the PH levels in yours. Thanks


----------



## vgent (Apr 17, 2014)

I have 20L dispenser bags ultra oxygen barrier you can hid and entire carboy of wine in your juice bucket.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 17, 2014)

jhawk said:


> Rocky
> How did you come up with the Super Tuscan have you done that blend in the pass. It sounds quite interesting in a glass. How were the PH levels in yours. Thanks



Hi Jhawk. I got the ingredients from the internet and have played around with the proportions. I have made it with 1/3 each of the three juices in the past and it was good. I made a 1/3 Cab, 2/3 Sangiovese last year (mainly due to an error in my order where I picked up two Sangiovese instead of 1 Sangiovese and 1 Merlot). I really like Cabernet Sauvignon so this year I decided to alter the proportions to 1/2 Cab, 1/4 Merlot and 1/4 Sangiovese to see how that works. 

As these are supposed to be balanced juice buckets (and I am a very trusting sort and somewhat lazy) I did not check pH levers. I only check pH when making wine from fresh fruit, which I do very rarely longer.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 17, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Rocky, you rock! I'm not a fan of spouts on fermenters but your set up speaks for itself. I like how you have everything documented on your computer in case you forget where you put it. I suppose when I get that old I'll have to think about doing that.



Yes, Dan, I know that I am in the minority in using spigots on my fermenters but I like the convenience when it comes time to rack. I have all additions in bags so once the wine is nearing the end of the fermentation cycle, it is an easy matter to locate the carboy under the spigot and open it. When I am finished, I remove and clean the spigots and soak them in the "open" position in K-meta for an hour or so. 

I guess it goes back to when I made wine with my family many years ago. Back then, we did not have a spigot. We had a round, tapered peg pounded into a drain hole near the bottom of the fermenting barrel (a barrel standing upright with the barrel head removed). After a week to 10 days of fermentation, we would pull the peg out and drain the barrel until we started getting a lot of sediment. That "first run" wine was the best, for family and best friends! We would then scoop out the skins and press them. That wine was for "not so good" friends!


----------



## jhawk (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Rocky 
Do you check your acids on these buckets? Im thinking of trying you blend, what tyoe of yeast did you use and how do you plan on oaking? Our buckets in MI arrive next Friday. This year there will be no lugs of grapes available to buy.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 18, 2014)

Jhawk, again regarding the acid level, I rely on the company and trust that it is in balance. It may not be the safest thing to do but I have not had a problem. The yeast I used was Lalvin D254. I added Medium Toast American chips to the primary and will add Oak cubes (either French or American) to the secondary. I also added two grape packs (Mosti Mondiale) from M&M which were 4 Kgs each. The variety of the grape packs was not specified but I was told by M&M that they are Merlot.


----------



## hawk022499 (Apr 18, 2014)

Picked up my Bello Chilean juice order from Listermann's Brewing yesterday. Pretty excited. Got a Cab Sauv, a Merlot, and a Malbec. Got a call back this morning there were some extra buckets left over. Went back and picked up a Carmenere and a Muscatel discounted. Had to grab a few new fermenters!!!!

If anyone in the Cincy area forgot or missed the order deadline I believe they have a few more extra Merlot buckets left there. Might go quick so if you want one and didn't order one I'd contact Chris ASAP.

Happy fermenting everyone!


----------



## hawk022499 (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, here they are ready to go.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 19, 2014)

hawk022499 said:


> Well, here they are ready to go.



That is dead sexy.


----------

